
Life is Strange is now on Linux (Square Enix game) - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/life-is-strange-a-groundhog-day-simulator/
======
minimaxir
Another hit indie game just recently released on Linux is Undertale, which you
should have bought _months_ ago:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/391540/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/391540/)

If you have any familiarity with video game/RPG tropes, Undertale will be your
favorite game. It's made by one developer, and the game is better than Life is
Strange IMO, although both are very good.

~~~
Tcepsa
You have just made my day!

(Was planning on picking it up eventually, but hadn't figured out how to
negotiate stealing my wife's Windows laptop for a week straight. Now I don't
have to! ^_^)

~~~
coldpie
Irrelevant now, but it's worked great in Wine since it was released. Undertale
is one of my favorite games of all time, I'm sure you'll love it :)

------
Freak_NL
> Life is Strange: a Groundhog Day Simulator

I'd actually buy an actual Groundhog Day game. Like a sequel to the film set
in the early nineties, wandering around rural Punxsutawney, waking up with
Cher on the radio each day until you fulfil the main objective after
completing all the daily side-quests.

~~~
SeanDav
Arguably, almost any Idle game is a Groundhog Day simulator. You end up doing
almost exactly the same thing again and again, but improve over time as you
gain in experience and understanding...

~~~
Ygg2
But Majora's Mask, is the most obvious one. You have three days to stop the
moon from crushing you, and you restart whenever that happens.

~~~
mattnewton
This is the game that taught me time management skills as a wee lad. I think
it has held up remarkably well after all these years too.

------
mattnewton
This game was interesting in that you become really powerful, like the
traditional video game protagonist, but you are bested not by literal monsters
but by an increased awareness of the suffering of people around you. You solve
problems by being there for people and guiding them with your insights. Really
perspective changing for me; realizing there are constant opportunities to
help other people that are mostly ignored.

~~~
hxegon
Well said. I don't remember where I heard this, but it's been said that time
travel is really a secondary super power to the player's empathy in this game,
and I whole heartedly agree.

------
naibafo
Fantastic game. If you haven't already, you should give it a try.

I think the first episode is for free since a few days ago, so there is no
reason to not checking it out

~~~
ekianjo
The first episode is free indeed - but it's not the best one. It gets MUCH
better in second and third episodes.

~~~
j_s
[http://www.lifeisstrange.com/free](http://www.lifeisstrange.com/free)

------
thedudemabry
Way to go, Dontnod! This is an amazing indie-movie-flavored game that you
should definitely try out if you want some Heathers-meets-Donnie-Darko
awesomeness.

~~~
glogla
It's hella good!

------
kdamken
This is one of my favorite games of the last few years. It's similar to
Telltale's walking dead in that it's an interactive, story based game, with an
interesting mechanic thrown in that helps make this more unique than other
games in the genre.

If you like games with a strong narrative, I can't recommend it enough.

------
gbersac
Support for game on linux is improving, but there is still few people playing
on linux. Sales on linux are so sparse, I wonder if porting games on this
plaform is profitable.

~~~
spatulan
It would help if Linux games actually worked on Linux, instead of only on
single version of Ubuntu that's usually a few years out of date, and you have
to have libraries X, Y and Z installed, only it won't tell you this, so have
to trawl through various support forums. And god help you if you're running
something truly bizarre, like Debian.

I usually have more success running the Windows version through Wine than I do
running the Linux version. I wish I was joking.

~~~
coldpie
That's interesting, I run one of the more esoteric mainstream distros, Arch,
and I almost never have problems with Linux games on Steam. I ran into one
issue with Hyper Light Drifter and libxcb incompatibility. Otherwise,
everything has just worked to my memory. I remember things were a little
rougher years ago, have you tried it again recently?

> I usually have more success running the Windows version through Wine than I
> do running the Linux version. I wish I was joking.

Glad you find it useful! If you are able and want to support the project
financially, buying a copy of CrossOver from my employer is the best way to
continue funding Wine's development. Our salaries don't come out of thin air
;)

~~~
rootlocus
> esoteric mainstream

Is this slang for hipster?

~~~
coldpie
Heh, fair enough, esoteric doesn't mean what I thought it meant. I was going
for something like "unusual" or "non-standard".

------
djhworld
This was one of my favourite games of last year

I got really invested in the story and characters!

------
k__
Nice game, but a bit too predictable. I liked Firewatch more, but still had a
nice evening with it :)

~~~
ronjouch
> _" Nice game, but a bit too predictable"_

Same feeling here :) . Grab a friends PS3/PS4 and give a try to Beyond: Two
Souls, it's a hell of a game. Similarly story-driven, but IMHO deeper and more
adult.

~~~
wlesieutre
While we're recommending indie story games, if anybody wants to try out
_Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons_ , I have a couple of gift copies left that have
been sitting around for too long. It's something of an interactive fairy tale.

Requires a controller (for good reason, it's designed around two sticks). If
anybody wants to try it, PM your email address to wlesieutre on reddit and
I'll shoot you a copy.

------
rkalla
For those clicking comments to get thoughts on this game...

If you like Twin Peaks, Donnie Darko and more recently Stranger Things (on
NFLX) - you should really play this. It's excellent.

------
Slaul
How is the video card driver support on Linux these days? I tried to
completely switch my home PC over to Arch Linux about a year ago but I found
that it was quite difficult to get decent performance on my AMD card due to
the lack of quality drivers.

Has this changed since then? Is there a better distro for gaming/driver
support? There is something to be said for all of my peripherals "just
working" on win10.

~~~
htns
AMD did release new open source drivers recently, and they are much better
than the old proprietary fglrx, or at least squeeze much more out of my low
end GPU and have better stability and fewer glitches.

~~~
ekianjo
Yes and mesa support is now at OpenGL 4.3, and soon 4.5.

------
danpalmer
Strange that they've launched the linux port on Steam, but not the Mac port,
which is only available on the Mac App Store.

~~~
AimHere
Check again. There's a mac icon on the Steampowered page.

~~~
__david__
Oh cool, that's definitely new in the last couple days.

------
clevernickname
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFlMoAasW4A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFlMoAasW4A)

